# Needle Worms: the Inspiration - and then the Bass! (pics)



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2008)

Saw a post from a trout guy about a recent preliminary macroinvertebrate study he took part in on a nearby freestone stream - he screened the stream to find out what was living there. He captured and recorded nearly 900 nymphal-stage aquatic organisms made up of 32 different species (14 mayflies, 5 stoneflies, 6 caddisflies, and 7 “other” organisms).

I was inspired by his photos - I figure if that is what is in the streams (and rivers) right now, it is probably a big part of the Smallmouth's diet







Based on this photo - I came up with this color in a 4" Needle Worm - I predict a Smallmouth favorite:






I will do field testing later today!


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2008)

I still have not received one. :BS:  

I'm going fishing in Maine in two weeks. 

JK, They look good man! Good luck!


----------



## shamoo (May 6, 2008)

I think you hit the nail on the head Mr. Esquired, looks very yumalicious.


----------



## slim357 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a nice match, but what is that thing you matched the color from?


----------



## G3_Guy (May 6, 2008)

Great looking lures esquired! Look forward to your report.


----------



## Zum (May 6, 2008)

nice match on the color


----------



## redbug (May 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Looks like a nice match, but what is that thing you matched the color from?



in my expert opinion and without any doubts I can say that it is ..............some kind of water bug 
nice match on the color good luck on the field test

Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (May 6, 2008)

I think thats a type of stonefly. Well anyway I think so. When I fly fished for a while, I tied some stoneflies. They always had a tail like that bug. 

Whatever it is, a smallie will go nuts for them. That is an awesome color Dave, did you use any of my old worms to make them? It also is a nice helgramite imitation, smallies love them also. =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 6, 2008)

redbug said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a nice match, but what is that thing you matched the color from?
> ...





Almost looks like a ...... red bug *snicker*.


----------



## redbug (May 7, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > slim357 said:
> ...


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......
I always say that redbug is more than a screen name I wonder how he did? he either caught so many fish that his fingers are a bloody stump and he is unable to type or he caught the skunk !!!! I'm sure he will say something catchy like his computer stalled...

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

My finger are bloody stumps!



Not really, but did manage an even dozen smallies all but one on the new worm!











Also caught a real nice one using the JDbaits Zipper Laminate worm


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Good job Esquired! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 7, 2008)

Nice smallmouth!


----------



## slim357 (May 7, 2008)

Hmm i cant see the images, ill check back later im guessing its something on my end


----------



## Gamefisher (May 7, 2008)

Images aren't loading here either - I think there is an issue with esquired's photo host.


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2008)

Working fine here, oh esquired nice color but youll really impress me if you can recreate it.


----------



## Nickk (May 7, 2008)

way to match the hatch!

Great bass, beautiful.


----------



## SMDave (May 7, 2008)

I miss smallie fishing!

Still haven't been out this year!


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

nice job catchen em and even better job pourin em those look sweet perfect match and look like great dropshot worms :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (May 8, 2008)

Ah workin now, nice brown fish you got there. Those zippers have awesome action used my first one the other day didnt have any takes but I couldnt be happier with the baits


----------



## FishingBuds (May 8, 2008)

intresting study, did you change up colors?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> intresting study, did you change up colors?



FB: I poured those worms to match the colors of the river bugs as best I could - it seems to work for now.


----------



## Zman (May 9, 2008)

Those worms look great. Got any in Goby colors for the Great Lakes?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 9, 2008)

Zman said:


> Those worms look great. Got any in Goby colors for the Great Lakes?



What is a goby Color - yellow / brown?


----------



## Zman (May 10, 2008)

I'd say brown/green combo would be good. At least for the gobies I've seen at Erie.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 10, 2008)

Zman said:


> I'd say brown/green combo would be good. At least for the gobies I've seen at Erie.




Show me the color and I will give it a try for you. These are only 4" worms so I do not know if they will mimic a goby, but the Smallies sure like them anyway


----------

